# OwnCloud Nginx install for Debian



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone have an OwnCloud + Nginx tutorial that works with current Debian version and standard installation image?

Someone recommend an installation that has worked fine lately.  Yes, I want to get familiar with OwnCloud this weekend when I have some deserved down time.


----------



## acd (Jun 14, 2013)

The installation guide on owncloud is actually pretty straightforward. While the installation guide is for apache, Owncloud's own documentation has good references to swap apache out for nginx.

Owncloud manual installation:

http://doc.owncloud.org/server/5.0/admin_manual/installation/installation_source.html

Use Nginx instead:

http://doc.owncloud.org/server/5.0/admin_manual/installation/installation_others.html

Shouldn't take you more than 30 minutes to get running with a self signed certificate.


----------



## 5n1p (Jun 14, 2013)

Well last time i have tried that nginx config is not working, but it might be because i'm linux newbie. I managed to install it and to log in but it was too buggy.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, this weekend me, a few adult drinks and OwnCloud have a date  We shall see how those docs are and what falls out.

Thanks


----------



## raidz (Jun 14, 2013)

This is the config I use for nginx, it took me some digging through their forums and bug tracker to get it working properly:

 

  server {

            

            server_name example.com;

 

            root /home/blah/www;

 

            client_max_body_size 10G; # set max upload size

            fastcgi_buffers 64 4K;

 

            rewrite ^/caldav((/|$).*)$ /remote.php/caldav$1 last;

            rewrite ^/carddav((/|$).*)$ /remote.php/carddav$1 last;

            rewrite ^/webdav((/|$).*)$ /remote.php/webdav$1 last;

 

            index index.php;

            error_page 403 = /core/templates/403.php;

            error_page 404 = /core/templates/404.php;

 

            location ~ ^/(data|config|\.ht|db_structure\.xml|README) {

                    deny all;

            }

 

            location / {

                    rewrite ^/.well-known/host-meta /public.php?service=host-meta last;

                    rewrite ^/.well-known/host-meta.json /public.php?service=host-meta-json last;

                    rewrite ^/.well-known/carddav /remote.php/carddav/ redirect;

                    rewrite ^/.well-known/caldav /remote.php/caldav/ redirect;

 

                    rewrite ^(/core/doc/[^\/]+/)$ $1/index.html;

 

                    try_files $uri $uri/ index.php;

            }

 

 

            location ~ ^(.+?\.php)(/.*)?$ {

                try_files $1 = 404;

 

                include fastcgi_params;

                fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$1;

                fastcgi_param PATH_INFO $2;

                fastcgi_pass unix:/var/run/php5-fpm-own.sock;

 

            }

 

            location ~* ^.+.(jpg|jpeg|gif|bmp|ico|png|css|js|swf)$ {

                    expires 30d;

                    # Optional: Don't log access to assets

                    access_log off;

            }

 

    }


----------

